# Ovulation rod, what is this?



## Mada1 (May 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I just started my path that will hopefully bring me to become a mum and after studing online for a couple of weeks I started monitoring my cycle and contacting fertility clinics.
Given that at 17th day of the cycle I still don't have a positive result from ovulation home tests nor any chnage in my BT, one of the clinic that responded to my info request suggested to use use an ovulation rod that should be more reliable. I just googled it but cannot find a clear answer...
If any of you used ovulation rod to predict fertile days can you please explain me what it is , where to find it and how to use it?


Thnaks a million


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Never heard of an ovulation rod!  Do they describe what is does?  I think it may just be a different name for an ovulation test stick.

Do you have a regular cycle as you would expect to be ovulating 14 days before you start your period, so if you have a 35 day cycle you would expect to ovulate on day 21.  The best way to tell if you're ovulating is to get a progesterone test as this will tell you for sure as opks can be hard to read.  Progesterone is typically called a day 21 test, but your cycle length determines when it should be done - 7 days before your period, so day 28 if you have a 35 day cycle.


----------



## Mada1 (May 31, 2013)

HI Dudders,

That's what is in their basic info sheet they sent me via email:

..."In xxxx Clinic we do not recommend the use of ovulation test strip, as we have 
repeatedly encountered error results, use instead ovulation rod."

I asked for more info on it but I guess I will have to wait at least untill monday.

Concerning my cycle I just realised, after doublechcking using Boots receipts, that I totally lost count so I have been testing BT and ovulation form day 18 in a 29days regular cycle...Ok I am an ashamed beginner   .  
...cool, will save my last ovulation test for next month. even if today's strip was sligthly positive...is it normal to have some LH reading at day 22? No...
I also booked an appointment with my gp so I can get started with serious hormones test.


Still this ovulation rod makes me wonder...I cannot find it on google and this is really weird!
and if noone in here knows what it is that's even more weird!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

LH is present to some degree throughout your cycle - opks are different to pregnancy tests in that the shade of the line tells you whether it is positive or not.  An hpt will only have a line if it's positive, but an opk can always have a line on it and not be positive.  Your LH surge can also pass in as little as 12 hours which is why opks are notoriously hard to use!  The digital tests with a smiley face are easier to use and take care of the interpretation for you, but are also very expensive!  What a lot of people like to do is use cheaper opks until it's almost positive or they think it's positive and then use a digital to confirm.

So next cycle, start testing around day 10, and I would anticipate that you ovulate on day 14 or 15.  Keep a diary of anything of note, like fertile mucus - sounds icky but like raw egg whites - as these might give you a little advance warning of when you will ovulate once you know what you're looking for.  Your BBT needs to be charted all month and would probably take about 3 cycles to show what is normal for you.  I don't really know much about BBT but fertilityfriend.com has a charting facility and lots of info about charting.

Good luck and feel free to ask if you have any more questions xx


----------



## Mada1 (May 31, 2013)

Dear  Dudders, 

when I will receive details on this ovulation rod that they recommend I will share here. Meanwhile I go searching the BBT charting posts.

Thanks a million for all the info and for your wishes. Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Mada1 (May 31, 2013)

FYI..

what they meant by ovulation rod is any clearblkue-like stick, recommending not to use the most popular brand that I believe I read somewhere should instead be better becaus able to read not only LH but another hormone as well...

I am online now to buy a good bunch of them.

Have a nice sunday everybody


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

The clear blue one that gives you a smily face is probably as good as they get although very pricey, good luck xxx


----------



## Mada1 (May 31, 2013)

Hi busy,

Thank  you for your opinion, it's good to know that they are recommended!
At the moment I am going for the cheapest one, waiting for all other basic test to be done. Then if the things get complicate ( hopefully not) I will try the more expensive ones. 
I saw the resume of your experience under your signature... thank you twice for your support and


----------

